# Totgeglaubte Fische doch nicht tot...



## ArneKoch (15. Jan. 2011)

Hallo,

kurz zur Info: Gartenteich, ca 4m lang und 1,5m breit. Tiefste Stelle 1,10m. Aussenfilter (zur Zeit inaktiv), Eisfreihalter 
und Sprudelstein. Wir haben fünf grössere Goldfische und zwei __ Shubunkin (ca 20cm) sowie einiges an Nachwuchs 
von denen (ca 25 Stück ca 5-10cm).

Nachdem es die letzten Tage so mild war und sämtliches Resteis verschwunden ist, haben wir
bei uns in den Teich geschaut. Da das Wasser sich ja aufgewärmt hat, ist mittlerweile schon 
einiges an Bewegung im Teich. Aufgefallen sind uns ca 5-10 kleine Goldfische, die seitlich 
auf dem Boden liegen - regungslos. Tot, dachten wir. Obwohl ich immer der Meinung war, dass 
tote Fische immer oben schwimmen/liegen. Ich wollte vorsichtig mti dem Kescher die kleinen Leblosen 
herausholen, damit sie das Wasser nicht beeinträchtigen...da zuckte einer
von denen plötzlich los und "schwamm" seitwärts zappelnd umher...die anderen, die auch tot
schienen, begannen auch zu zappeln und versuchten krampfhaft nach oben zu schwimmen...
aber sie sanken immer wieder zu Boden.

Haben die Kleinen nun alle eine geplatzte Schwimmblase? Was sollte ich nun tun? Warten,
bis sie tot sind (an der Oberfläche dümpeln) und dann herausnehmen?
Als der Teich zugefroren war (bis auf Eisfreihalter und Umrandung) und eine Menge Schnee
drauf lag, haben wir nicht mit einer Hacke o.ä. auf dem Eis rumgepickt...Ich habe lediglich 
ab und zu mit einem Handfeger einiges an Schnee weggefegt, damit Licht durch das Eis
scheinen kann...

Die anderen sind alle munter, bzw. halten sich fischgerecht im Wassser...
Ich hoffe, jemand kann ein wenig Rat geeben.

Danke und Grüße


Arne


----------



## Regs (15. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Totgeblaubte Fische doch nicht tot...*

Hallo Arne,
dann ist es fünf vor zwölf die Kleinen heraus zu keschern und aufzutauen, sie leben nur noch ein bisschen.  Setze sie in Teich- und Leitungswasser je zur Hälfte und nimm sie mit in die Wohnung, damit sie langsam auf Zimmertemperatur kommen. Ich hoffe, Du kannst noch ein Aquarium oder eine große Plastikbox auftreiben - letztere gibts um 10 Euro.


----------



## canis (15. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Totgeblaubte Fische doch nicht tot...*

Der Rat von Regine ist gut, wobei ich die Fische aber gerade ins Wohnzimmer nehmen würde. Praktisch vom Gefrierpunkt auf rund 20°C ist doch ein rechter Temperatursprung. Am besten die Fische z.B. in den nicht-isolierten Keller nehmen.


----------

